# My Amazing brother.



## Autismbro.

i have a 27 yr old autistic brother. and i and my mother let him thes things. (please make it in list format and explain why).

(we make him behave in public but at our/his house we don't care what he does as long as he's not hurting himself or others).

1. running butt naked (even infront of company). if hes more comfortable that way i shud i put clothes on him? and btw we have all wood floors so pee and poop wipe up easily. (were still working potty training.)

2. scream and shout. if he can't or won't talk he screams (i only allow this in the house) all he wants.

3. throw food. if its bad i say we have a food fight.

4. drawing on EVERYTHING walls, floors, NOTHING IS OFF LIMITS. i encourage his imagination.

5. paint on us and the walls. see #4

6. junkfood everyday all day. my brother is a picky eater so if he eats anything im so happy. (i give him a multivitamin to make up for all that he lost).

7. eat with his hands. its SUPER SUPER MESSY but he loves it.

8. were mis matched clothes in public.
if that means him wearing bright green pants a pink shirt sandels and a hat to church well gess what hes wearing it.

9. haveing "messy bath's" we get them off of Pinterest sencery baths for kids.

10. sleep with me. (hes got his own room) but if he wants to sleep with me he can.

11. jump on furniture and beds. (he has a trampoline and mini trampoline in his room) its just he likes to jump on furniture .

12. play in mud. ANYWHERE. sure i was late taking him to his ABA but we had a blast getting soaked. btw. he went in to his ABA dripping mud the other kids and adults looked at us like we were crazy. (ok only some did) a couple of his teachers said "will its good he's having fun..

13. pee in the shower. (if i can get him to pee i will (he once peed on the floor while i was cleaning up after arts and crafts i said (in my happyist voice i could) i said "buddy wow you made a big peepee lets get you cleaned up"

14. baby talk . if he understands it better. I'll do it.

and 15. love him unconditional. he's thought me so much. ❤️


----------



## Beccaboo828

I have two Autistic children and I love this post <3 my 6 year old son HATES clothes so runs naked as often as he can. Infact he does most of those things. It's amazing that you guys just allow him to be himself (too many people try to change an autistic kid) x


----------



## Autismbro.

Exactly mean who cares if licks my face the Walmart check out line he Is my brother and I love him.


----------



## mom2pne

My 24 year old son is autistic. He has to wear clothes. He like his belt tight as well as his shoes. He does like to rip up papers and in the past it was a problem because he would take any books including the library books even if I thought were in a safe place. He does repeat things over and over and I was ready to climb over the fence and punch a neighbor in the face because he was mocking my son by repeating what my son had been saying multiple times moments earlier and then added”What a ret ard!” Who does that to a kid. Ty was about 14 then and looked as though he was a lot younger.
Oh he too is not toilet trained. He will go pee if told to. We are all working on that.


----------

